# 1997 A3 windshield cowl won't fit?



## IvarV (Aug 21, 2013)

Hi

I've got a problem with my 1997 A3. I woke up to about 5cm of water in the passenger side. I think the problem might be the windshield cowl, as it does not stay in the channel it is supposed to stay in. Right about in the center of the screen it just pops up and the water can just pour through. As I understand, the water then pours straight onto the cabin air filter and into the cabin from there. Any tips on how to fix this?

Will post pictures if needed.


----------



## H100VW (May 10, 2001)

Take it off and make sure that the channel the locking strip is supposed to fit into is spotless. Anything in there will prevent the cover from fitting properly. 
I usually spray a tiny amount of WD40 or whatever in the channel before fitting the cover to help the 2 parts mate.
Also check that the cover on the cabin filter end is sat correctly. There's a rubber part that should sit over the side not on top.
gavin


----------

